# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  ofrecimiento de servicios

## leonar

Cuento con varios años de esperiencia en el acopio de naranja para jugo en la selva central,conociendo a buenos y serios productores.
Conosco el sistema para la compra de esta fruta para exportación y para el abastecimiento de supermercados.
Puedo trabajar directamente con quienes tengan interes en esta actividad o proveerlos como empresa, la mia es Agroindustrias San Vicente SAC.
 Los telefonos son 999-298739  99426*4434.Temas similares: Servicios Agricolas el Iqueño Artículo: Minag planea inaugurar módulos de servicios agrarios en breve que agruparán servicios sectoriales Servicios del Campo contactar con empresas de servicios de Ica contactar con empresas de servicios de Ica

----------

rravic

----------

